# Hydralic flow rate



## hubbardg (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a 2014 Mahindra 1533 Shuttle. The owners manual states the following : "hydraulic implement pump output 4.3 / 16.3." I'm not sure what this means.

I want to clamp a hydralic circular saw to my bucket. The company provided this: "The limb saw operates with a 10 GPM flow rate requiring the tractor to have a 15 GPM flow rate." If a third function is added, will the saw work on my tractor with sufficient capacity?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think that saw is a little out of league for your tractor. The rated gpm for your implements is only 7.7 according to tractor data, which seems about right for that tractor. 

You may want to consider an auxiliary gas powered pump or gas powered saw.


----------



## hubbardg (Jul 5, 2015)

Marc, you stated: "You may want to consider an auxiliary gas powered pump or gas powered saw." Recommendations? In my searching for saws, I did not see that configuration.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

These configurations may not be off-the-shelf but you can work with your local dealer. Alternatively, you can do the research and figure out what is available locally for a good price. Ideally, a quick attach kit would be perfect, but sometimes sellers offer these at exorbitant prices .


----------

